# New Caledonia- August 2010



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Guys, 
I'm going to New Caledonia in August for some holidaying and fishing. I'm also looking at doing a 4 day chartered trip off the west coast while I'm there. If anyone is interested in joining me I'm looking for two more anglers to help share costs. The trip is being organised through David Noble with Ocean Blue. Their website is http://oceanbluefishing.com.au/blog/ Fishing will be popping and jigging for GTs and reef species. Feel free to PM me or leave a message here if you want any more info.
Joel


----------

